# Fan leaves getting a disease



## Bumazaj (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm growing 3 plants: white widow, power plant and purple haze; all feminized. I water them every 3 days. I started Fertz at 14 days old, half dosage. They get Fertz every other watering; and i will make it every watering soon.

now, at age 22 days, the Purple Haze started showing light green spots, which seems is changing to brownish.

They're under 400W MH, placed around 2-3 feet high. The other plants are very healthy.

Is it Nitrogen deficiency?


----------



## gardenandcats (Oct 18, 2007)

Nitrogen defiency is a very over all  yellowing ..For one thing your fertilizing to often fertilize 1 times a week only.Plain water the rest of the week.Usually they don't need nutes until after the 3rd week. Cut back on your ferts and go 1/2 strength the next feeding..


----------



## rockydog (Oct 18, 2007)

gardenandcats said:
			
		

> Nitrogen defiency is a very over all  yellowing ..For one thing your fertilizing to often fertilize 1 times a week only.Plain water the rest of the week.Usually they don't need nutes until after the 3rd week. Cut back on your ferts and go 1/2 strength the next feeding..



I agree with this. Over watering and over fertilizing are 2 of the most common issues with growing. Just because the top of the soil looks dry, doesnt mean the bottom is dry too. Check down 2" in the soil and see how that soil looks prior to watering. Also learn what strength your plants like b starting at low doses. I usually start at 1/4 strength and work my way up.


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Oct 18, 2007)

'Sup dude :ciao:. Dont overthink the leaves, never leads to good things :hairpull:. I would worry if it worsens. Ive heard of so many losing plants from reading excessively into leaves. Mybe u have a small bug problem starting. good luck. Oh BTW they look good man. my 0.02. peace, e :bong2:


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 18, 2007)

sounds like bugs to me. you better check all avenues bro.


----------



## Bumazaj (Oct 18, 2007)

the place is very clean. if it was bugs, it would make sense if the other plants had it too.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 18, 2007)

From the pics they look good man.
 MJ can take as much nutes as you want to give it-as long as it`s built up over a period of time. if done correctly, you can give nutes every watering.
begin with a very dilluted amount and increase with every watering.keep your peepers open for any adverse affects:watchplant: 
Brown/Rust spots over the entire plants fan leaves, is an indication of over-fert. however if you spray your plants with water, whilst the lights are on, the water spots can act as a magnifying glass drops,leaving little yellow/brown patches, mimicing a nutrient problem or spider mites .
check the under-side of your leaves for the critters moving.
Although if bugs are the problem,it stands to reason that "all" the plants will be affected, and showing signs, given enough time.
This is also the case with over-fert etc, "all" plants should have the problem.
what`s the "PH" of your soil run-off?
BTW, you can lower your light closer to the plant tops, about 12-16" from the tops.
if you leave it where it is,this will cause them to stretch.
get a fan blowing directly onto your gals, as this will take care of the heat issues-aswell as strenthening the stems.
Or it could be over-watering, after i`ve viewed the pics.
if only 1 plant is affected, what did you do different with that plant?
here`s a light chart that always comes in handy...


----------



## jash (Oct 18, 2007)

why you keep your light at 2-3 feet high?


----------



## Bumazaj (Oct 18, 2007)

is it possible that "Haze" strains are more sensitive to Nuts than others? I grew Silver Haze before (along with other strains), and it easily got Nuts burns.

I just checked the plant again. It's forming small yellow/brown spots (same place of light green), which looks like Nuts burn. The Nuts i introduced was diluted to 1/2. I'll switch to 1/4 from now on, and see how it goes.

It might be over-watering also. I started with watering every other day. But I had to cut down, because the soil was too wet. I'll watch for that too.

About the height: i'm gonna move the plants higher; i was just too lazy to look for something to put under the plants


----------



## Oscar (Oct 18, 2007)

Just to rule out pests...._get a loop and look under the leaf!_


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 19, 2007)

jash said:
			
		

> why you keep your light at 2-3 feet high?


i second this if i was you i would lower the light to about 6 to 8 inches from plants,stick your hand on top to see if gets burned if not your fine u will have to raise light often thought.as for the leaves i wouldnt worry doesnt look to bad.keep up the good work.PS


----------



## Bumazaj (Oct 21, 2007)

Update:

the plant has shown yellow spots everywhere, which definitely looks like Nuts burn. Makes sense; they started appearing right after i introduced Nuts. I guess 1/2 diluted was still too strong.

I gave it a good flush. Hopefully she'll catch up with the other plants.

Also, i tested the PH for the water i'm using (bottled water). It was 6.0! Any suggestions?


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 21, 2007)

between 6.3 - 6.9 is ideal.she doesn`t seem too badly burnt.


----------

